# Really old submarine game



## Guest (Oct 10, 2009)

I'm on a nostalgic streak and was wondering if anyone knows where I might find an old submarine game that I _think_ was called DepthCharge. 
I had it 7-10 years ago I think, on a Windows 95. It was 2D and you controlled a ship and dropped depthcharges (looked like steel barrels to me) on submarines below. 
Even if its impossible to download/get a disc I'd like to know if anyone remembers it, I can still see those little subs explode 

Oh and by the way its not the 1977 arcade thing that I found on Google while searching for this elusive game.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Try this one from 1983: http://demonews.com/download-4079.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2009)

Unfortunatly its not that one. It looked very like this: 
http://www.downloadthat.com/images/screen/eb8b99721ef769c987180eced9bbbfa0_Submarines_for_Mac.jpg
But its not that, the graphics were a little worse and I've just remembered when you got so far there were jellyfish for some weird reason.


----------



## aslbozz (Oct 2, 2009)

Doesn't sound familiar, but I found something I think is similar. Does this look right?
http://3d2f.com/screenshot/61-023-battle-at-sea-free-screenshot.shtml


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.free2play.org/games/depthcharge/Submarine_Depth_Charge.html


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

Its not either of those, it was an old game for Windows 95 nothing like the flash(?) game Blackmirror suggested (that game was really slow! But thanks for the suggestion).
It was kind of like the one aslbozz found but a little better looking  
Something tells me finding this game is going to take a long time!


----------



## aslbozz (Oct 2, 2009)

By hook or by crook, I will find it, lol.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

maybe these guys can help you:

http://www.subsim.com/index.php


----------



## TravisD (Nov 9, 2009)

Was it Silent Service 1 or 2. That was a sweet old game. I played Silent Service 2 in the early 90s... Old dos game... it was the bomb! I tried playing the newer sub sims and even though they look great they just aren't the same.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

I'm afraid it wasn't Silent Service either, it didnt have a career mode you just started the game and had to work up the levels from the beginning every time. 
I believe its discerning feature will be the pink jelly fish lol.
My dad got the game from a friend on a floppy disk (dunno if that helps at all, infact it probably does the opposite)


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am posting on another forum asking a mate of mine
watch this space lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

:Not promising anything


----------



## TravisD (Nov 9, 2009)

There was a game called Submarines. I found a mac version that looks exactly like you described including the jellyfish and the barrel looking explosives.

http://www.fileguru.com/Submarines-For-Mac/info

It looks like a newer windows version of this game was recently made also that even works on vista...

http://www.softpicks.net/software/SubmarineS-891.htm

If that's it maybe the old dos/windows 95 version is still out there....

Hope that helps!


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

http://www.wihlborg.se/sinksub_pro.html

Is it that one ??


----------

